

The Behavior Grid: Fifteen Ways Behavior Can Change - jcro41
http://www.behaviorwizard.org/wp/behavior-grid/

======
markbao
Incredibly clear categorization of the types of behaviors. Diving deep into
the basics of concepts like behavior change, language, game theory, and
virtually any other concept really help us start to better understand what
they really mean and aim to achieve, what affects them, what in our mind
constitutes success and failure in affecting them, and other insights of the
sort.

